# Who missed me?



## Chaos (Jun 13, 2003)

Heyo! I have returned! (obviously) So..... Who missed me? Other than MOB? Huh? Huh? .........

(cricket sounds)


.....hmmm

(more cricket sounds)

Spoon?


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

I did, but my aim is improving:snipe:


----------



## Chaos (Jun 13, 2003)

Why so harsh sir? I thought we thatched our roof? Covered our waters? Made friends? 

Ah well, you know deep down inside you love me.

Its true.

Uh huh.

Right.


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

You are still aligned with MOB?????
Nuff said


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2003)

I believe you have run out of grand entrances:rofl:. This is your third one and so far you haven't taught me anything. :shrug:  You're just like your little buddy M.O.B.  .   To say the least no I didn't miss you, nor did I notice that you were gone.:rofl:


----------



## Chaos (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey hey, that was harsh, when did I say that I was with MOB? I just said that he missed me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Hey hey, that was harsh, when did I say that I was with MOB? I just said that he missed me. *



Just stating facts, guy. What is that new avatar of yours, a squirrel or something?


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 14, 2003)

I don't know what that thing is in your avatar but I recognize it as the exact same funny monster my cousin (who's in Japan right now) likes to sneak into his pictures.  What's its name?

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Chaos (Jun 14, 2003)

Domu (kun?)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Domu (kun?) *



OK,   whatever you say!


----------



## Chaos (Jun 15, 2003)

Thats his name.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 15, 2003)

Fine


----------



## Seig (Jun 17, 2003)

Didn't I see that guy stomping on Tokyo in MST3000?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Didn't I see that guy stomping on Tokyo in MST3000? *



I'm not sure which is the better avatar. A troll looking wizard with a salmon or this squirrel thing? And like what is it doing yelling or something?


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

It's getting ready to eat a building in Tokyo


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It's getting ready to eat a building in Tokyo *



This is weird. You know this kid has made his 3rd debut here and once again he hasn't been back for almost a week. What's up with that?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Hey hey, that was harsh, when did I say that I was with MOB? I just said that he missed me. *



Don't feel bad, I get treated like that here all the time. The other day I got booted in the groin for just sightseeing!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't feel bad, I get treated like that here all the time. The other day I got booted in the groin for just sightseeing! *




Sightseeing eh? I have one word for you pal..........TESS!!!!!

It's a no wonder you got booted.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sightseeing eh? I have one word for you pal..........TESS!!!!!
> 
> It's a no wonder you got booted.:rofl: *



It wasn't me, I tell ya, it was YOU!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It wasn't me, I tell ya, it was YOU! *



I really do believe it was you there.......um.......grumpy.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I really do believe it was you there.......um.......grumpy.:rofl: *



You'd be a might testy too, if you got booted, for getting the blame for some guy in Ohio!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You'd be a might testy too, if you got booted, for getting the blame for some guy in Ohio! *



Oh no you didn't


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh no you didn't *



Well, just remember, I owe you BIG TIME!:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, just remember, I owe you BIG TIME!:soapbox: *




Let's just have the Hitman decide?:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Let's just have the Hitman decide?:asian: *



Decide that you're dead meat? What's to decide?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Decide that you're dead meat? What's to decide? *



That's fine. However :revenge:  will be mine. Then when it's over you will call me :mst: . :lol:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's fine. However :revenge:  will be mine. Then when it's over you will call me :mst: . :lol: *



Get outta here with that!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 21, 2003)

> What is that new avatar of yours, a squirrel or something?



WOOOOW,
Lets not go picking on Squirrel   my wife has one for a pet.  Must say it tends to make more sence than some people at times.
BY the way whatever that thing is its ugly.

ok your back again, now post someting respectable and intellegent and show us all that your more than a pain in the backside to some here


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Lets not go picking on Squirrel   my wife has one for a pet.  *



That's an unusual pet. Have you had to get rabies shots or anything like that to keep it around? Do you keep it in a cage or is it an inside or outside pet? I'm kind of intrigued, no sarcasm as questions.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's an unusual pet. Have you had to get rabies shots or anything like that to keep it around? Do you keep it in a cage or is it an inside or outside pet? I'm kind of intrigued, no sarcasm as questions.:asian: *



That's a new one. I didn't know a squirrel could be domesticated. I am curious!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's a new one. I didn't know a squirrel could be domesticated. I am curious! *



What about your armadillo's?:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What about your armadillo's?:rofl: *



All they do is play dead, and I have students in school that do that already. What fun would that be?


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *This is weird. You know this kid has made his 3rd debut here and once again he hasn't been back for almost a week. What's up with that? *


I'm not entirley sure.  IF spoken to him as has D.C.  He's not relly a bad sort.  I know that in the industry he works in employment is feast or famine.  He may be getting piece meal jobs that come up last minute and keep him busier than heck for a while.  i sincerely hope that is the issue.  Unemployment is no fun.


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's a new one. I didn't know a squirrel could be domesticated. I am curious! *


I've known a few people tht have had one. One was mean and nasty the other was friendly and affectionate.  The only thing I really know is that if you're going to let them climb on you, have cloth between there toe nails and you.


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *All they do is play dead, and I have students in school that do that already. What fun would that be?  *


Aren't you confusing them wiht o'possums?  I know an armadillo can be darned fast when it wants to be.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I've known a few people tht have had one. One was mean and nasty the other was friendly and affectionate.  The only thing I really know is that if you're going to let them climb on you, have cloth between there toe nails and you. *



Nasty, and affectionate? Gee, that sounds like Kenpo people to me!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Aren't you confusing them wiht o'possums?  I know an armadillo can be darned fast when it wants to be. *



I don't know...... My van never met a armadillo it didn't like.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I don't know...... My van never met a armadillo it didn't like.:rofl: *


Murderer!  Call PETA!  Call the SPCA!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Murderer!  Call PETA!  Call the SPCA! *



Whoa, I'm gonna be on "Animal Planet?"


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whoa, I'm gonna be on "Animal Planet?" *


Which show?  When animals attack......


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Which show?  When animals attack...... *



More like, "Pet Detective!"


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *More like, "Pet Detective!" *


I heard D.C. submitted a script to them for a new show called "The Castillo Hunter"


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I heard D.C. submitted a script to them for a new show called "The Castillo Hunter" *



I am, after all, "Kenpos Most Wanted." Probably for being a Tracy guy.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Nasty, and affectionate? Gee, that sounds like Kenpo people to me! *



We aim to please.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *More like, "Pet Detective!" *



I don't think you are funny enough to replace Jim Carey.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I am, after all, "Kenpos Most Wanted." Probably for being a Tracy guy. *



Again; It's guilt by association.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't think you are funny enough to replace Jim Carey. *



I thought it was.


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I thought it was. *


Don't quit the day job......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I thought it was. *



Well it wasn't


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well it wasn't *



Ok..............


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok.............. *


Back to the drawing board


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Back to the drawing board *



He needs a whole new line of jokes. period.


----------



## Seig (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He needs a whole new line of jokes. period. *


Maybe you can teach an old dog new tricks after all.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Maybe you can teach an old dog new tricks after all..... *



Nah, I doubt it.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nah, I doubt it.:rofl: *


I guess we can try....Be back later, gotta go to work now


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *....Be back later, gotta go to work now *



 I need to get to bed.


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * I need to get to bed. *


I am on occassion in bed.....


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I am on occassion in bed..... *



And here I thought you were protecting my country?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *And here I thought you were protecting my country? *



He is as far as I'm concerned. In this day and age it comes down to; Protect your own yard. :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm thinking of setting up a known distance range from the upstairs bed rooms.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm thinking of setting up a known distance range from the upstairs bed rooms. *



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nothing wrong with that. *



So much for friendly surroundings...........


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *So much for friendly surroundings........... *


 :iws: God, you are so paranoid.  It's not for you, it's for the neighborhood cats, trespassers, and a neighbor or two.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *:iws: God, you are so paranoid.  It's not for you, it's for the neighborhood cats, trespassers, and a neighbor or two. *



Hey, one has to be careful. How many Hispanics do you see in W.V.?


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, one has to be careful. How many Hispanics do you see in W.V.? *


More than you would believe.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *More than you would believe. *



There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *There goes the neighborhood! *


and my hub caps:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and my hub caps:rofl: *



Hey, I haven't moved in there...yet.


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I haven't moved in there...yet. *


When you do, you can help me finish cleaning the neighborhood up of the undesirables.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *When you do, you can help me finish cleaning the neighborhood up of the undesirables. *



Cool, I always wanted to be a Charles "Death Wish" Bronson.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Cool, I always wanted to be a Charles "Death Wish" Bronson.  *



HEY NOW!!!!!!!!!!..................All my life I've been told I was a younger looking Bronson ........That just about is time to fight now; Pal.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *:iws: God, you are so paranoid.  It's not for you, it's for the neighborhood cats, trespassers, and a neighbor or two. *




I thought he was so paranoid that we would give him a blanket party while he slept.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *There goes the neighborhood! *



Maybe we could put you on patrol to clean up the town.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *When you do, you can help me finish cleaning the neighborhood up of the undesirables. *



I would like to help.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I would like to help. *



Sorry. you must be at least 18.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Maybe we could put you on patrol to clean up the town. *



I'm there!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *HEY NOW!!!!!!!!!!..................All my life I've been told I was a younger looking Bronson ........That just about is time to fight now; Pal. *



Sorry, but that title is now MINE!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sorry. you must be at least 18. *



SAY WHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm there! *



I see we have finally got the right job for you to do


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sorry, but that title is now MINE! *



Sadly mistaken


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sadly mistaken *



This I'm sure of.................


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I thought he was so paranoid that we would give him a blanket party while he slept.:rofl: *


Nah, I don't want Tess to have to wash any blood out of any of our blankets.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nah, I don't want Tess to have to wash any blood out of any of our blankets. *



I'll be good I promise. We never know how Castillo will be since he starts everything on here 'ya know.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'll be good I promise. We never know how Castillo will be since he starts everything on here 'ya know. *



Yeah, JFarnsworth is the good kid here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yeah, JFarnsworth is the good kid here. *



I do try


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

You tow do any damage in my house, you answer to Tess!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You tow do any damage in my house, you answer to Tess! *



Gladly


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You tow do any damage in my house, you answer to Tess! *



Castillo, did you hear that???????


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Gladly *



Well now that figures.:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Gladly *


We'll see if you feel that way when she comes after you with the shinai.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We'll see if you feel that way when she comes after you with the shinai. *



Naw, once I throw that diamond at her, I'm safe!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Naw, once I throw that diamond at her, I'm safe! *



I'm still shocked that you think she can be persuaded with a diamond.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm still shocked that you think she can be persuaded with a diamond. *



Everybody has their price, besides, what else is there?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Everybody has their price, besides, what else is there? *



I'm guessing that Tess likes to be wined and dined, pampered, and baught clay material to make her sculptures.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm guessing that Tess likes to be wined and dined, pampered, and baught clay material to make her sculptures. *



I offered that, but Master Seig said, NO, but I never heard The "Queen of Pain "say it!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I offered that, but Master Seig said, NO, but I never heard The "Queen of Pain "say it! *



I'm thinking that Seig is protecting his wifey from people like you so she doesn't need to be bothered.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm guessing that Tess likes to be wined and dined, pampered, and baught clay material to make her sculptures. *



 If Ricardo Joined the IKKO ....... I might even consider doing a 'bust' of him


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *If Ricardo Joined the IKKO ....... I might even consider doing a 'bust' of him  *



Tess,


What about non Members who are not in the competitions camp?

Can you do it from a picture?
 :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * ....... I might even consider doing a 'bust' of him  *



Tess,
I just don't know if I can handle seeing Ricardo's "Bust"  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Tess,
> I just don't know if I can handle seeing Ricardo's "Bust"  :rofl: *



JEALOUS!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Tess,
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Rich 

I would need multiple angle photos of the subject... so to create a 3D sculpture.. but I think it can be done


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Tess,
> I just don't know if I can handle seeing Ricardo's "Bust"  :rofl: *



*snorts*

**POKE**


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I would need multiple angle photos of the subject... so to create a 3D sculpture.. but I think it can be done  *



Tess,
Do you sell your sculptures and paintings?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **snorts*
> 
> **POKE** *



_(Grunt)_ 
Ahem!!! 

_(pokey), (poke)_  






Castillo, nothing from you:soapbox:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Tess,
> Do you sell your sculptures and paintings? *



Jason... Yeppers.. if there's money to be handed out.. I'll sell


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *(Grunt)
> Ahem!!!
> 
> ...




I said Hi to the Moon tonight.. I think it's the first time it's been visible for weeks.. *G*  and the lightening bugs are out in full force~!!!   *Pokes and chortles*



Oh yeah.. it's an I.K.K.O. thang  Ricky.... so neeeners


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I said Hi to the Moon tonight.. I think it's the first time it's been visible for weeks.. *G*  and the lightening bugs are out in full force~!!!   *Pokes and chortles*
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you all the way over here sharpening your nails!


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I hear you all the way over here sharpening your nails! *


Nails nothing, you need to watch out for her left jab....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Jason... Yeppers.. if there's money to be handed out.. I'll sell  *



Cool


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I hear you all the way over here sharpening your nails! *



And I am sharpening my skills every spare moment I get.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I hear you all the way over here sharpening your nails! *




Nails??  Ha... *examining hands... What Kenpoist has nails?  Not this one... like Seig said..


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

Nails, no, spikes maybe.......


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 9, 2003)

Ya mean those Metal Spikes and wooden spikes I collect? 
*innocent looks*


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ya mean those Metal Spikes and wooden spikes I collect?
> *innocent looks* *


I'm not telling.  Time to go to work.....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nails nothing, you need to watch out for her left jab.... *



I always wanted face Tess, fantasy becomes reality...........ouch!:boxing:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I always wanted face Tess, fantasy becomes reality...........ouch!:boxing: *


and you fear Jason is going to hurt you, mwahahahahahaha:EG:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and you fear Jason is going to hurt you, mwahahahahahaha:EG: *



Ah, Jason's just a tune up. Tess is the real problem!


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ah, Jason's just a tune up. Tess is the real problem! *


Jason will tune you up.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason will tune you up. *



I want a real mechanic. not an apprentice.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *... *examining hands... What Kenpoist has nails?  Not this one... like Seig said..  *



'Ya I noticed.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I always wanted face Tess, fantasy becomes reality...........ouch!:boxing: *



Now this I know to be very true.


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I want a real mechanic. not an apprentice. *


Be carefull what you ask for.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ah, Jason's just a tune up. *



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 








:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Be carefull what you ask for. *



How very true.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How very true.:asian: *


He obviously doesn't know I was a mechanic while living in Florida.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He obviously doesn't know I was a mechanic while living in Florida. *



Don't worry, that's just his old timers coming back.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Don't worry, that's just his old timers coming back. *



You heard of George Foreman, right??? I'm a comin', w/o a grillin' machine.


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You heard of George Foreman, right??? I'm a comin', w/o a grillin' machine. *


You have 14 kids all named George?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You have 14 kids all named George? *



No, I'm not that good!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You heard of George Foreman, right???  *



Um, yes. 



> I'm a comin', w/o a grillin' machine



Well for that matter I'd rather cook out on Seig's grill.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, I'm not that good! *



Oh I see, you have 14 girls named Georgia?:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, I'm not that good! *


Keep practicing.....


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 11, 2003)

> Who missed me?



Never noticed you enough to miss you.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Never noticed you enough to miss you. *



He disappeared again after about a week after his 3rd grand appearance.  Chaos hasn't been back since.


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He disappeared again after about a week after his 3rd grand appearance.  Chaos hasn't been back since. *


Kids these days, no dedication.....


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Heyo! I have returned! (obviously) So..... Who missed me? Other than MOB? Huh? Huh? ......... *


Several of us did. The bullets hit the wall behind you... :sniper:


----------

